# Oh My! The Poor Thing is Bald



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I took Lucy to a new groomer today--she grooms out of her home and I'm sure she does a great job--everybody around here takes their dogs to her and they always look cute. Now, FYI--I live in Las Vegas and we are already having 99 degree days. It's not crazy unusual to get to 115 and above here in the summer. The first photo (if my attachments work) is Lucy before grooming. She seemed scruffy AND HOT. So I asked that she be cut down as short as possible "without looking ridiculous." The second photo is her after grooming (first time she ever had bows--I love that). I'm not sure that the "without looking ridiculous part was adhered to...lol). Anyway first of all--how long might it take for her to look normal again? Also, it seems like SHE might be more comfortable in this heat without all that hair, BUT should I put something on her to protect her from the sun? (She's not usually out for more than 30 minutes at a time, but still...the sun is intense.) Is there a length inbetween scruffy and bald?  I want her to be comfortable (and her hair is kind of hard to brush--it's more like cotton and is hard to get a comb OR brush through). In that first photo I really WAS brushing her daily, often a few times a day, and that was the result I got.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I think she looks great! I'm stripping Zooey down soon, as L.A.'s valley days can get pretty hot as well. I just want her comfortable. I always keep Zooey in the shade and keep walks super short on the hot days. If I kept her out longer, she would burn. If anyone has any suggestions for sunscreen-type products, I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I think she looks adorable! My boy has a similar coat to hers. I think in a couple weeks her coat will grow out a little and it will be perfect. The bows are adorable!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love Lucy too. I just want to suggest that a short cut is not the way to go for hot weather. The hair actually protects against excessive heat. Now, she is sweet and adorable, but in my opinion that haircut is way too short. You could do that in five minutes with clippers...it was real easy for your groomer, but then her hair was short to begin with. If you have read any of my post, you know that I fancy long hair. The bottom line is that is your little girl, full of love and kisses. I just don't want you to be misled into thinking that short hair makes them less hot. Ray went into heat exhaustion for the first time in his 3 years after I cut his long hair....that was shocking to me. Let it grow long enough to protect against sunburn.
The pink bows are waaaaaaaaaaaaay pretty.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Although she looks cute....it does seem a little too short. But we know how fast the hair grows back and then you can judge for the next time you bring her to be groomed. I kind of lean towards long hair on a Maltese....just think it looks nice. But again she look good and her ears are long and she can wear bows......too cute!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Gail, I would definitely put sunscreen on Lucy or some kind of white covering over her before going outside to reflect the heat, nothing dark. Even burns can happen thru teashirt type material. Your sun is extremely brutal and 30 min in that sun could really damage/burn her delicate pink skin. I think no longer than 10 min is sufficient, longer than that possibly will burn her.

What Sylvie said is what I've heard before, hair does protect them from cold and heat. She looks adorable.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, I think it's too short too, but StevieB is probably right--in a few weeks it will be good. And, actually the 30 minutes outside would not be in the heat of the day. When it's hot we usually take her for quick trips outside during the day, and give her a nice walk after the sun goes down. This sun IS brutal. One of the reasons I looked for a tiny dog was so that I could carry her across the blacktop. With my larger dogs, I had a heck of a time getting them across a parking lot. I tried boots, socks, protective coating...I finally just stuck to taking them out when the sun was at a correct angle to leave shaded "strips" for out whole route. Frankly, I'm sick of this heat after living here 4.5 years...
But, since I've never had a dog with such pink skin, I was extra worried about her burning--especially when I saw how short she was. Next time, I'll make sure to keep her longer.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LoveLucy said:


> Yeah, I think it's too short too, but StevieB is probably right--in a few weeks it will be good. And, actually the 30 minutes outside would not be in the heat of the day. When it's hot we usually take her for quick trips outside during the day, and give her a nice walk after the sun goes down. This sun IS brutal. One of the reasons I looked for a tiny dog was so that I could carry her across the blacktop. With my larger dogs, I had a heck of a time getting them across a parking lot. I tried boots, socks, protective coating...I finally just stuck to taking them out when the sun was at a correct angle to leave shaded "strips" for out whole route. Frankly, I'm sick of this heat after living here 4.5 years...
> But, since I've never had a dog with such pink skin, I was extra worried about her burning--especially when I saw how short she was. Next time, I'll make sure to keep her longer.


I am sick to death of never having warm nights. Of cold mornings and cold winds in the late afternoon. Want to trade houses?


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

What Sylvia said. I've always heard that long hair protects them from hot and cold. Definately protects them from sunburn!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Athens is also hot in the summer so I am VERY careful w/mine---5 min. mid-day max. We do early AM & later evenings---carrying if too hot. Pups are easily over heated. No hot pavement for us. Heat stroke is something I want to avoid at all costs!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I am sick to death of never having warm nights. Of cold mornings and cold winds in the late afternoon. Want to trade houses?


Depends...as long as there's not snow. I have to say, the anticipation of summer setting in almost makes me want to run back to Michigan! But there I had other problems -- slipping and falling on ice when I walked my dogs, having to shovel out a space just for the dogs to go potty, them getting those little salt cubes stuck in their paws...I'm tired of extreme weather of any kind. I want nice mild weather year-round...where can I find that? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think Lucy looks happy! I like the way the groomer trimmed her ears/face...and agree that once it grows out a little, then it'll be "perfect." It will grow as soon as you know it- just a few weeks and you'll already notice a big change! I personally like the length of her body in the before photo but it's all about what YOU like!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LoveLucy said:


> Depends...as long as there's not snow. I have to say, the anticipation of summer setting in almost makes me want to run back to Michigan! But there I had other problems -- slipping and falling on ice when I walked my dogs, having to shovel out a space just for the dogs to go potty, them getting those little salt cubes stuck in their paws...I'm tired of extreme weather of any kind. I want nice mild weather year-round...where can I find that? :smilie_tischkante:


You can find that in southern California...along with about 10 billion other people. I love southern California more than any place on earth I have ever been, but it is just way too over populated. California is so wonderful, but it is also the most expensive place to live. For as much as I love my state, I am wondering if there isn't a better, easier place to call home.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I live in Texas and I am doing the same thing for summer and growing it out for winter. She could literally be bald and she would still be beautiful.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I just found UV protective t-shirts! I'm going to get Lucy one.  
And I agree--bald, scruffy, scraggly...still beautiful!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> What Sylvia said. I've always heard that long hair protects them from hot and cold. Definately protects them from sunburn!


I've read that long hair protects them from the heat, but honestly, our dogs have always been miserable if they have long hair in the summer.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Lucy you look lovely! If mommy thinks it's too short, it'll grow back in no time!!! I got Laurel's cut , but not as short as Lucy's . It wasn't for the heat, it was because I garden a lot and they're outside with me a lot! Laurel's long hair collects twigs, leaves, mulch, you name it! Our back yard is all shaded so I don't worry about sunburn .It's been a few weeks since her cut, and now I love it!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

She looks fine and it will grow fast. The ice on ice detangler has sunscreen in it. Abbygail scratches a little if I use it, but if we are going to be out longer then 15 minutes I'll put a little on her.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

awwwww!!!!! I think she lookss CUTE!! I don't think it's too short!! Looks like a 5 or 7 blade, we do that cut all the time out here in Oklahoma because it's humid here in the summers and long haired dogs really suffer. You can appreciate that with the heat you get out there, same basic thing. She's not outside too much so sunburning isn't an issue. If you could see her skin without moving the hair, then yes, it's too short, but honestly, she'll be fine! Give it a couple weeks and itll be longer. 

Going to a groomer for the first time is a learning experience for all involved. The groomer doesnt know your dog and how her coat will handle different lengths. You DID say as short as possible lol I would have cut her the same exact length thinking it was what you wanted (and I totally think she looks cute!!). SO next time bring a picture with you, pictures are worth a thousand words! Show her the length you had in your mind so you are both on the same page.


----------

